#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  8 Google Maps Stats for Business Owners and Marketers in 2021

## Bhavya

Google Maps and your Google My Business listing can help you in maximizing your brand awareness and increase your target audience's response to your brand. So, here are the eight Google Maps stats in 202,1 that'll help you to plan your marketing approach.

----------

